# Orchid or Fogger 4.1



## RawRam_cpt (5/10/14)

Anybody have these?

Dripping and driving will be the end of me and my Russian clone is way too tight to lung hit.

Are there alternatives?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/10/14)

RawRam_cpt said:


> Anybody have these?
> 
> Dripping and driving will be the end of me and my Russian clone is way too tight to lung hit.
> 
> ...



Sorry, only one alternative - Reo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RawRam_cpt (5/10/14)

johan said:


> Sorry, only one alternative - Reo



Ha! Thanks but no thanks!

Found what I was looking for at Vapeclub 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

What did you eventually get @RawRam_cpt


----------



## RawRam_cpt (6/10/14)

Riddle said:


> What did you eventually get @RawRam_cpt



Hi! Found the Orchid V2 at Vapeclub.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (6/10/14)

I haven't tried the Orchid myself but it seems like a nice RTA


----------



## 6ghost9 (6/10/14)

I have one and it is amazing!


----------

